# Sumo Power now has an EBAY Shop



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have just set up our own Ebay shop. This is ideal for those customers who like to shop on Ebay, work unsociable hours or just find it easier and quicker to click and buy what you need when you want it. 

*SUMO POWER EBAY SHOP LINK *

We have lots of new parts, old stock and special offer parts on Ebay for various makes and models. We are also open to offers through Ebay or you can give us a call or email if you see something specific you want or wish to ask more questions on. 

You can email myself [email protected] or my colleague [email protected] if you need any assistance.


----------

